# im new here, help would be appreciated



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

hey! i am new here as of today!
i have a few questions...
-what are carrots?
how do you get them?
can you steal them?
how?
what are hugs?
how do you get them?
what does "snowballed mean?
sorry about all the questions...
ABout Me
i am from california, and have a wonderful horse name zippie, we do all around and show all the time, we are hoping to go to pinto world this year.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... well... here's the low-down...

Carrots pop up at the top of a topic, click on it and it's yours. Beware the Spyder, she is the Ebenezer Scrooge of all carrot hoarders... Snatching them before any common folk can get their hands on a single honost carrot. When people go offline, and leave their carrots unattended... sometimes, their carrots wills how up at the top of a thread and you can choose to steal from them, or you can decline. This is where I come in, you see... I am the Sweet and kind carrot princess, the noblest of all carrot thieves... I steal neglected and abused carrots and keep them safe and happy....Now, there is also an evil carrot bandit, beware, he comes and go's as he pleases and he is just a nasty man, feeds your carrot to his horse RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU!

Hugs are just something we give to each other because this is a loving and kind, open and friendly...happy little forum... (too thick?)

Snowballed... I dunno, I think that sounds like... someone tricked someone? I dunno....

Zippie is a cute name by the way! Welcome to the forum... and beware the Spyder and her web of lies... she will insist I am old and mean and ornery... but she is telling you a tale!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

ahah!!! i got it! thankyou for all of the explanation!
sounds like fun!
i wont listen to the spider
thanks again


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF  Glad Farmpony got the carrot situation explained. I would have been out of breath and needing a nap :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. 

Have fun posting


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I forgot about the carrot locator! There is a carrot locator. If that shows up, just watch it, eventually it will detect a carrot and say something like "horse training". It is telling you that if you go to that location, you will find a carrot (unless the Spyder gets it first!)


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

ooohhh!!! so that is what that thing iss!!!!
thx!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

i just got my first carrot!!!


----------

